# Powerboard failure Thetford 104 fridge



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have just had fault F1 on the fridge when on electricity and although Gas shows all OK it is not in fact working. We do not think that it worked on 12V as we drove here. The fridge has not got cold at all.

Thetford and Marquis think that it is the "power board" Has anyone else had this problem on a less than 3 year old fridge? (Thetford 104 auto energy selection)

How long did it take to get a new board? We are hoping to go to Europe soon.

At the moment everything is out in the snow in a bucket - a new use for a bucket?

We are totally fed up. 
G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bucket*

Hi

If you contact Thetford on 0114 2738157, I would think they may be able to offer assistance in availability of the part etc. I do not think Thetford sell the parts direct, but can put you in touch with a firm that does. I think it is Myriad Products, certainly that is where my Thetford shelf came from.

Glad to hear about the use of the bucket!

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Please let us know how you get on, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Russell,
Erneboy will do.


Safariboy (OH Grizzly)


----------

